# st lawrences asylum bodmin september 2013



## muppet (Sep 4, 2013)

a massive thanks to flava for a tour I have been waiting nearly 4 years to get a look and she didn't disappoint 
some history taken from another site
In the 1870s St Lawrence's Hospital in Bodmin, Cornwall, had been running for 50 years, one of sixteen county asylums set up between 1811 and 1842. By examining 511 admissions between 1870 and 1875 to this typical Victorian asylum we hoped to shed light on this mid-point of the asylum era. The 511 patients were all classified as 'paupers', whose admissions were publicly funded. A few privately funded patients were admitted during this period but are not included.

Asylum populations rose greatly through the 19th century. Whether this rise was mainly due to an increase in psychotic illness or to a decrease in tolerance of the mentally ill in the community is unclear. Many patients were admitted under the Poor Law and Lunacy Acts. After amending acts of 1853, the parish medical officer was required to visit all paupers in his areas four times a year. He was expected to notify the guardians or the overseers of those who seemed in need of mental treatment.1 If any were thought to need treatment in the asylum, admission was certified by the medical officer and the local justice of the peace.

The Lunacy Act of 1845 stated that all asylums must keep an admission book—a contemporary record of each admission with basic demographic data and details of diagnosis, cause of disorder and age of first attack. It also contained records of the date of discharge or death and whether the patient had recovered or not. From the admission book dated 1870–1875 (County Record Office, Truro), the only surviving one for Bodmin, we obtained demographic data and information on illnesses and outcomes. 
on with the pics
after 5 mins of being in we could hear alarms and see a police car


luckily not for us



























































thanks for looking


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 5, 2013)

Some good shots there muppet.. Good to meet you the other day  Keep up the good work


----------



## skankypants (Sep 5, 2013)

good report there,thanks for posting...


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 5, 2013)

Some nice things there and still pretty clean,thanks for sharing.


----------



## flava (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice one mate was good to see you the other day, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh this looks nice! We had a look around the outskirts of this place last year but didn't get a look in. Great report, thanks


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes to this , looks a real ace place, fab images and sounds like you had a fair adventure here.


----------



## muppet (Sep 7, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Yes to this , looks a real ace place, fab images and sounds like you had a fair adventure here.



it was well worth the 4 year wait we spent 6 hours looking about . cant wait to go back just in case I missed something


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 22, 2013)

*Mansion*

Bah.. Posted here in error


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 23, 2013)

*Splendid that mush!! *


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 23, 2013)

very nice! plenty to see here!


----------



## jacko123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Is still in great condition!
Is this where the guy died trying to steal copper??


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 16, 2013)

...Looks a good explore this place...love the green tiles and the peeling walls on the stairs...on my list of places to visit along with numerous others....as for if the copper stealer died...hope not........crippled is better....from head to toe  cheers for posting


----------



## flava (Oct 18, 2013)

This was where the copper thief died, only half the site remains with all the good bits sadly gone including that main hall 
I have never known a place to be demolished this quick


----------

